# Trying to Upload Excel Spreadsheet



## GT75 (Apr 3, 2017)

BBS won't allow me to upload either .xls or .xlsx file type.     Which files types are allowed to be uploaded?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 3, 2017)

Our XenForo bbs software allows uploading of the following filename extensions:
zip, txt, pdf, png, jpg, jpeg, jpe, gif

So if you want to upload a spreadsheet, looks like you'd need to place it into a zip file first.


----------



## GT75 (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks.      That helps.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 3, 2017)

if you want to send it to tug@tug2.net ill upload it to a TUG server and itll remain forever.


----------

